# straviare/straviarsi



## Iraiem

Buongiorno a tutti.
Ho sempre pensato che questa parola esistesse in italiano, avendola io sentita pronunciare sin da piccolo con il significato di distrarre/si, svagare/si, distogliersi dai problemi.
Ho scoperto con mia sorpresa però, facendo una ricerca, che questo termine non esiste in italiano e che è dialetto veneto.
Tuttavia, cercandolo in google, è riportato nei dizionari dei sinonimi (es. Homolaicus) e sembra abbastanza diffuso; io sono quasi certo di averlo sentito pronunciare in giro per l'Italia.
Volevo chiedere a voi se conoscete questa parola e fare così un piccolo test sulla sua diffusione.
Grazie.


----------



## olaszinho

Io non l'avevo mai sentito.


----------



## Montesacro

Neppure io.


----------



## zone noire

Mai sentito nemmeno in Romagna, Marche.


----------



## Necsus

Hai visto questo?
http://www.unice.fr/circles/langues/real/dialectes/strania.htm
Strati è uno scrittore calabrese e Rohlfs un noto filologo.


----------



## Montesacro

Necsus said:


> Hai visto questo?
> http://www.unice.fr/circles/langues/real/dialectes/strania.htm
> Strati è uno scrittore calabrese e Rohlfs un noto filologo.



Però Strati (e Grasso) non usano _straviare_ con uno dei significati indicati da Iraiem.


----------



## Necsus

Se è termine dialettale, le sfumature di significato spesso possono cambiare da un dialetto all'altro...
E il significato riportato dal Grande Dizionario della Lingua Italiana del Battaglia come _antico e letterario_ può anche intendersi come la versione non figurata di quello conosciuto da Iraiem.


----------



## PAOLO PISANI

Sono d'acordo con MONTESACRO, straviare può significare lo stesso che la parola smarrire.


----------



## Montesacro

PAOLO PISANI said:


> Sono d'acordo con MONTESACRO, straviare può significare lo stesso che la parola smarrire.





Devo essermi perso qualcosa...


----------



## Iraiem

Necsus said:


> Hai visto questo?
> http://www.unice.fr/circles/langues/real/dialectes/strania.htm
> Strati è uno scrittore calabrese e Rohlfs un noto filologo.


Ho letto con molto interesse Necsus, e ti ringrazio molto per il link.
Come dice Montesacro, l'accezione con la quale ho sempre sentito usare questo termine è differente e specifica, anche se l'idea di allontanare, fuorviare (i cattivi pensieri) ci si avvicina abbastanza.
Provo ad esemplificare per chiarirne l'uso:
"Francesca è molto giù da quando Luca è partito, avrebbe bisogno di straviarsi un po'."
"Sembra che per Carlo non esista altro che il suo lavoro. Sarebbe il caso di presentargli qualche ragazza così almeno si stravia un po'."
Comunque finora mi sembra che nessuno conosca questa espressione, spero che qualche veneto mi voglia confermare il suo uso, cominciò a pensare che sia una cosa limitata alla mia zona di residenza. 
Ciò che mi colpisce comunque è la sua presenza nel dizionario dei sinonimi e con l'esatto uso che conosco io. Che sia un lemma inserito da un mio paesano?


----------



## infinite sadness

In siciliano straviarisi è molto usato, sia nel senso di deviare dalla retta via, sia nel senso di distrarsi, svagarsi.


----------



## Iraiem

Grazie infinite! (scusa il gioco di parole, è venuto così  ) questo spiegherebbe il perchè io abbia la sensazione di averlo sentito anche altrove, vengo spesso in Sicilia.
Probabilmente è un retaggio dello spagnolo "extraviar" che  da quello che leggo nel dizionario ha l'accezione di perdersi, perdere la retta via o qualcosa o distogliere lo sguardo da qualcosa.
Forse è proprio questo ultimo significato che ne giustifica l'uso nel senso di distrarsi/svagarsi.


----------



## ursu-lab

In spagnolo significa esattamente "*smarrire*", con tutte le sue accezioni: smarrire i bagagli, lo sguardo smarrito, smarrire la strada, ecc.

In italiano è la prima volta che lo sento (dall'Emilia).

Ma in dialetto parmigiano, gli *strajè *sono i parmigiani sparsi per il mondo, cioè "*sparpagliati*" come nel significato proposto da Rohlfs.


----------



## Iraiem

Ciao ursu, vedo che sei madrelingua spagnolo ragion per cui mi guardo bene dal volerti contraddire. 
Il significato di "distogliere lo sguardo" l'ho trovato qui.
Mi confermi che viene usato anche in questa accezione?


----------



## ursu-lab

Iraiem said:


> Ciao ursu, vedo che sei madrelingua spagnolo ragion per cui mi guardo bene dal volerti contraddire.
> Il significato di "distogliere lo sguardo" l'ho trovato qui.
> Mi confermi che viene usato anche in questa accezione?



Sì, ma dà un senso di "distogliere *per smarrire* lo sguardo": non distogliere e basta, ma proprio per perdersi in un altro luogo o addirittura nel nulla.
In generale significa appunto "smarrire" e mai "distrarsi" o "svagarsi".
Comunque continuo a non capire cosa c'entri con l'italiano. Non mi risulta che sia inserito in nessun dizionario nemmeno come termine obsoleto.


----------



## Iraiem

ursu-lab said:


> Sì, ma dà un senso di "distogliere *per smarrire* lo sguardo": non distogliere e basta, ma proprio per perdersi in un altro luogo o addirittura nel nulla.
> In generale significa appunto "smarrire" e mai "distrarsi" o "svagarsi".
> Comunque continuo a non capire cosa c'entri con l'italiano. Non mi risulta che sia inserito in nessun dizionario nemmeno come termine obsoleto.


Che non c'entri con l'italiano dei dizionari l'avevo già specificato nel mio 1° post e avevo anche spiegato le finalità dell'apertura del thread.
Se è vero che non è presente nei dizionari, ti posso comunque assicurare che è utilizzato in Veneto ed anche in Sicilia a quanto riporta infinite-sadness.
Per cui non vedo che male ci sia a volerne discutere e magari a voler capire le origini dei significati con i quali è utilizzato.


----------



## ursu-lab

Iraiem said:


> Probabilmente è un retaggio dello spagnolo "extraviar" che  da quello  che leggo nel dizionario ha l'accezione di perdersi, perdere la retta  via o qualcosa o distogliere lo sguardo da qualcosa.
> Forse è proprio questo ultimo significato che ne giustifica l'uso nel senso di distrarsi/svagarsi.



Secondo me il significato di "distrarsi" viene, come sostiene Rohlfs:



> Registrato da Rohlfs 693 _straviare, -ri_ "*fuorviare, allontanare da un  luogo; sparpagliare.*..". [...] < lat. _VIA(M)_ 'id.', con prefisso _stra_ < lat. *EXTRA 'fuori, all'esterno'.* Cf. GDLI XX  319 _straviare_ "Ant. e letter. *Deviare dal percorso *previsto portando  fuori strada..."



Cioè, fuorviare -> disperdersi -> e da lì svagarsi.
Il che darebbe un senso pure al significato parmigiano di strajè -> "sparsi/dispersi (per il mondo)". 
Non credo che venga dallo spagnolo, perché, almeno a Parma,  l'influenza di questa lingua è stata totalmente nulla.


----------



## mishyp

Ma siete sicuri che non abbia niente a che vedere con "estraniare"?


----------



## infinite sadness

I dizionari siciliani lo portano.
La forma attiva/transitiva significa sparpagliare.
La forma passiva/intransitiva o pronominale può significare: andare fuori strada, smarrirsi, svagarsi, distrarsi, sollazzarsi.


----------



## Magnusson

E' una parola che ricordo vagamente di aver sentito nella parte meridionale della Calabria. Mai sentita altrove.


----------

